# Eclipse 3.2.2 - Tabulatoren und Leerzeichen anzeigen?



## Hubivan (19. März 2008)

Hallo, 

Weiß jemand ob und wie man in Eclipse 3.2.2 Tabulatoren und Leerzeichen anzeigen lassen kann? Also ähnlich wie in Word das anzeigen von Steuerzeichen?

z.B.

```
private funktion(){
>>>>return irgendwas;
}
```

wobei hier dann quasi der Tabulator durch >>>> dargestellt ist...


----------



## zeja (19. März 2008)

Window - Preferences - General - Editors - Text Editors - Show whitespace characters.

In den Einstellungen gibt es links oben auch ein Suchfenster, mit dem man diese Option auch findet.


----------



## Hubivan (19. März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, aber den Punkt
"Show whitespace characters" gibts bei mir an dieser Stelle nicht,
hab den auch nicht über das Suchfeld finden können.

Welche Eclipse Version nutzt du?


----------



## Oliver Gierke (19. März 2008)

In 3.3.x isses da


----------



## zeja (19. März 2008)

Ja stimmt. Gibt es erst seit 3.3M4. Ich benutze eigentlich aber sowieso immer die aktuelleste Version. Umsteigen fällt ja nicht sonderlich schwer mit eclipse


----------



## Oliver Gierke (19. März 2008)

zeja hat gesagt.:


> Umsteigen fällt ja nicht sonderlich schwer mit eclipse



*hust* darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Hubivan (19. März 2008)

hmm, das ist ärgerlich.

Leider bin ich aufgrund diverser Firmen-Richtlinien mehr oder weniger gezwungen bei dieser "alten" Version zu bleiben. Wenn Umstieg, dann müssen alle mitziehen, damit gewährleistet ist, dass alle mit der gleichen "Umgebung" arbeiten.
 Ein Umstieg im laufenden Projekt ist mir dann auch etwas zu riskannt. Ich hab das mal im Studium gemacht, danach gingen dann ein paar dringend notwendige Plugins nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://andrei.gmxhome.de/anyedit/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hubivan (19. März 2008)

Danke Tom,

Wenn das Teil wirklich so funktioniert wie die Website dazu es verspricht, wär das genau das richtige. 

Werd ich morgen gleich mal auf der Arbeit testen.


----------

